# Security Software



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

hi, Does any one know what security software i can use for linux please? I like Symantec Norton but i dont think they support linux. Im not sure about mcafee??? If you could tell me that would be great thank you.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Most people aren't sweating anti-virus and anti-spyware under Linux. The bad guys are targeting the Windows sheep. Linux is safer than Windows anyway.

It's not a bad idea to use the built-in firewall. Since I'm on dial-up and our ISP is not Linux-friendly I can't tell you how to set it up but I think it's pretty easy


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Its ok thank you


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

iptables is a total pain (the build in firewall).
Edit: This may help, but as I've not read / don't have time, I'm going to post it with this caution... I don't know how old it is 
http://aplawrence.com/Linux/iptables.html

There are a few different AV for Linux: 

ClamAV *I use this ;o*
f-port
Bitdefender

(There where more, but appear to have vanished from Gentoo's portage listing )


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Dan, I've read a few threads about iptables. I got the impression it runs in the background without any user intervention; it's only if you need to tweak something that the user needs to figure out how it works?? Is that true?

Anyway, AVG apparently is offering Linux anti-virus too. I haven't used it but read some discussions about it.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

iptables do run fine wit out user intervention, but when I ran a linux machine as a router I found trying to get iptables to forward ports was a pain.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know if this helps, but Firestarter (fs-security.com) is a nice firewall.
Also, Panda, BitDefender and ClamAV are good antivirus programs, although I don't give a <TWIBAT> about Linux AV.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

ClamAV (KlamAV in KDE) is a good AV program, and KMyFirewall is a good firewall.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

I was under the idea KlamAV was just a front end for ClamAV?


----------

